# When would you....



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

introduce you LGD to the herd?

I have had my goats home since Tuesday afternoon. Ginger has been tied by thier pen alot, when she is not in the house. She sticks her nose through the panel and wags her tail. The first day the little doeling touched noses with her and Ginger just wagged her tail. These goats are not used to dogs so I figured I would put Ginger on a lease and just sit inside the gate and let the goats come to her. Of course if one growl comes out of Ginger she's is out of there! I don't think that will happen.

When would you do this? I am thinking soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can do it anytime.... as long as ....you are there to watch the situation and correct.... if need be..... :thumb:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh, there is no way I would just throw her in there! :0) She will be on leash and next to me. One thing she does wrong and she will get it hard!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How old is she? Can you have an area set up for her in or just outside the goat pen?
My girls freaked out for a few days when pup first got here. Then one of them slammed him into fence a few times My mistake was trying to protect him by taking him out.
A couple yrs later we got another pup & put him right in. A few minor problems like biting tails nipped in the bud by putting Tea Tree oil on tails.
Neither of my dogs ever stayed in the house...if your dog is going to be working she needs to not be in the house 

The younger one will growl now & then...once when a doe was birthing if anybody got close to her & now if somebody tries to interfere with bottle feeding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Oh, there is no way I would just throw her in there! :0) She will be on leash and next to me. One thing she does wrong and she will get it hard!


 at first you take her out.. with a leash on....show her the boundary lines..... then yes.. let her loose and watch..... the herd queen....or adult... should put the dog in it's place ...after the initial shock of something new in the field....your dog needs to be with the goats....but supervised at first... to insure her behavior...and correct her as needed.. by your dog experiencing some hits and such.....then ...the dog will respect the space needed to learn what is what.....it is the adult does that teach a dog ....and it is a very good lesson ..... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies and helpful hints.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.... :thumb:


----------

